# Got to spend some time with/on a 2014 Allez Comp Smartweld...



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

A good friend of mine has recently got into cycling and looked to me for advice. 

Long story short, he shopped around and tried different bikes but in the end landed up with the Allez comp:

Specialized Bicycle Components

He let me take it home to work on it, adjust things, removed the dork-disk/frame stickers (warning stickers and the such) and add some things like a computer/tires/etc.

I spent some time playing with it and took it out for a ride. The bike is quite a bit heavier than my Tarmac but that may be due to the wheels/group/equipment vs the frame. For reference, I currently ride a '12 5700 105 Tarmac SL2 with some upgrades here and there.

So...

*THE GOOD:*

-The frame is aggressive and rides fast. The build of the frame seems top notch and is a big step over the aluminum frames of many other makers. The fit and finish on the frame is really nice.

-The group-set. I am shocked at how nice the 4600 Tiagra system is. I spent some time dialing it in and it works wonderfully. Like noted, I'm currently riding 5700 105 and all thing considered, I much prefer the front derailleur shifting of the 4600 over the 5700. I'm imagining the external (4600) vs internal (5700) cable routing has something to do with it...but I wish my 5700 shifted that smooth/easy on the front. The 4600 took to adjustment well and I had it nicely dialed in quickly. Time will tell how it holds up, but for now its quite nice.

-The stock Axis DC 2.0 brakes seem to work just fine. They don't quite grab like my 6800 brakes...but for a lower level bike, they grab well. I didn't do any downhill bombs on the bike to really test the brakes...but for the time I spent on it, it brakes well. Easily as well as my 5700 brakes did. No complaints in the slightest.

*THE BAD*

-The stock Axis 1.0 wheels are extremely heavy...far heavier than the stock Fulcrum Racing 6 (1950g) my Tarmac came with and those are heavier than my current ROL Race SL (1550g) wheels. I didn't weigh them, but it was immediately noticeable when I removed them to replace the absolutely horrible tires it came with. If it were my bike, those wheels would have to go.

-The stock Riva Gel saddle is abysmal, it sticks to your riding shorts and is way to squishy. I've spent some time on a Romin, Toupe and what I currently ride, a Romin Evo Pro and in comparison, the Riva is terrible to ride on. I will see how my buddy likes it, but in the end I may swap him for a stock Romin I have sitting around. Why Specialized would sell a nice race frame like the Allez E5 with such a lousy saddle is beyond me. At 343g+ (listed for the non gel version) it is extremely heavy.

-The stock aluminum seat-post is a freaking boat anchor. This was not a shocker...but it's crummy. I may give the carbon seatpost my Tarmac came with stock to him just to replace that thing. Combined with the stock saddle...the seatpost/saddle combo is extremely heavy...I really need to weigh it.

-The bike will rattle the fillings out of your teeth. I though my Tarmac had a rough ride...nope. This setup is pretty rough on the body, a TON of road jitter comes through the contact points. I don't quite know if its a combination of frame/equip but it is notably "louder" to ride vs my Tarmac. This model does have a carbon fork, but it doesn't help much.

*THE UGLY*

-Flats...ugg. This is my buddies first road bike so I have convinced him to spend time learning riding before going to clipless. When I test rode the bike last night after working on it, it reminded me of how awful riding with flats really is. This is 100% no fault of the bike...but ugly nonetheless...

-The stock tires. Specialized should be ashamed that they put these on a bike that nice...holy cow. I plopped on the stock tires my Tarmac came with (I've had them just sitting around) and even they were a notable improvement. If you come across this bike in a store, give the tires a quick look...its sad.

-Internal shifter cable rattle. This is the first internally routed bike frame I've ridden, so possibly this is common. When I got on choppy tarmac, the cable inside the top tub would rattle against the tube make an extremely annoying vibrating/clicking sound. This drove me nuts...if it were my bike, this would be a done deal for me. No way I could tolerate that for hours on end. It only does it on rough tarmac...but it still happens and that's bad enough.



All-in-all I really like the bike save a few things and that damn annoying cable rattle. Its a fast bike and the frame is very stiff. It's surprisingly "loud" to ride and some may feel a bit beat up but it's a rewarding ride. The only things I really don't understand is Specialized's deciding to put a horrible saddle and tires on a "race" bike...both of them really need replacing right off the bat, they're that bad. I'm actually surprised that with such a heavy saddle and seatpost, it transfers so much to your rear...


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

This was a timely, in depth review as I am considering going with an Allez Expert. Coming from an aluminum Cannondale Bad Boy, I would think the ride on the Allez, while rough according to your review, would be comparable if not better for me. 

Originally I had considered a Roubaix, now I'm not too sure about the switch to an Allez. My reason for changing was that I figured on the roads of NYC (and as a clyde), the aluminum may be the better move. Perhaps I was wrong?


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a front end ratte on my 14 Allez Race and it just someone came on, was not there on the test ride or just after I bought it. I really am not feeling how " harsh" it rides to some of the other road bikes I have test out. Its no Synapse comfort level thats for sure but to me its far from an uncomfortable ride. I have my tires at 80PSI and I weigh 136pds so thats an ok pressure for me.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Wetworks said:


> This was a timely, in depth review as I am considering going with an Allez Expert. Coming from an aluminum Cannondale Bad Boy, I would think the ride on the Allez, while rough according to your review, would be comparable if not better for me.
> 
> Originally I had considered a Roubaix, now I'm not too sure about the switch to an Allez. My reason for changing was that I figured on the roads of NYC (and as a clyde), the aluminum may be the better move. Perhaps I was wrong?


You'll have to ride and see for yourself, don't take my word for it. In my short time road riding (3 years now), all I've spent time on is a '09 Roubaix Elite, my '12 Tarmac and this Allez. The Allez seems harsh to me, and a bit less responsive than my Tarmac. Then again…you comparing an aluminum frame with heavier components to a carbon frame with lighter components…so it's to be expected. I landed up with a CG-R seat post on my Tarmac…I'm dead sure one of those would help the Allez big time. I'm also running better 23mm tires on 23mm wide wheels…that makes a difference too.

All-in-all I really like the bike, just not as much as my Tarmac. Then again, with the $$ I've sunk into my bike, that would make sense.

BTW…love me a Roubaix, there's times when I really miss the ride of that Sl2 '09 I borrowed. That thing was silky smooth and very nice. I've read the new ones are far stiffer though...



2702 said:


> I have a front end ratte on my 14 Allez Race and it just someone came on, was not there on the test ride or just after I bought it. I really am not feeling how " harsh" it rides to some of the other road bikes I have test out. Its no Synapse comfort level thats for sure but to me its far from an uncomfortable ride. I have my tires at 80PSI and I weigh 136pds so thats an ok pressure for me.


I'm 6' tall, 175lbs. I run my tires at 110…

What bikes did you compare the Allez to? The Tarmac line? Other brand Alu frames?


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I use to ride a Madone 2.1 and CAAD8. The Madone 2.1 is a jelly bean soft compared to the Smartweld Allez and the CAAD8 never did fit me. For $$$ purposes I never did really consider a Tarmac since I already have a carbon SL4 Sirrus.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Easy fix for the cable rattle is to route a little hollow foam tube over the cable inside the top tube. Night and day difference is noise, mine is silent now. It works so well I bought a 25ft roll from Grainger to use on customers bike that complain about cables rattling.
Here's the stuff - Trim Lok Rubber Seal


----------



## Brody (Feb 22, 2014)

What @rcb78 said, you must put a sheath over the cable housing. I've built a few of these up and they come with the sheath you need, most mechanics just don't install it because it is extra work.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I rode a 2014 Allez Smartweld Comp back to back with a 2014 Tarmac Sport a while ago. I actually felt both were very good values to be honest. I felt the difference between the two (mostly on the two climbs I did), but it didn't feel anywhere near as drastic as you are describing to me. I also felt the Tarmac accelerated a bit faster and was more responsive all around. To me, in the end, the Allez Smartweld Comp is a long-term projecgt, but a completely upgradeable bike. Everything I felt and have been told leads me to believe that it is a great bike with the right wheels, a carbon seatpost, and a good component group. Once you have that set-up, it rides about as close to carbon as a aluminum bike can get, but once you have that set-up you are also pretty close to the price of a Tarmac Sport, Elite, or Expert. So, it really comes down to how much you want an aluminum bike. 

FWIW, I do think the Allez Smartweld frameset is still a great buy at $900 or so dollars because it's an affordable way to build up a really nice custom bike on a budget. I really like the price of the frameset and the Trek Emonda SL Frameset. They make it affordable for an average joe to build a nice bike without breaking the bank.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The reason I chose this frame is that I really like switching bikes/frames every few years. Much cheaper to pop $900 every few years than a couple thousand since I move parts around and continually upgrade all the time.
In my opinion, I'd rather have the nice components that I can move to a new frame, that a nice frame that I flip every so often with 'egh' components.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Ill just comment on the Riva saddle. I bought one for a bike that I was using as an indoor trainer bike. Its cheap @ $35. It looks like an Avatar in the pics. The trainer bike wound up being promoted to the "B"/rain bike. That thing is a horrible seat. Rubbery feeling and you cant slide around on it. Very uncomfortable on any longer ride. I wound up giving it to a friend who put it on a bike he was selling.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, the Riva Saddle suck, grips your cotton shorts and makes your sit bones hurt cause its slides down at the contact point. Refunded after one ride.


----------

